# Signs of rat depression?



## Owlett (Oct 21, 2016)

So today I had one of my rats pass, leaving his brother and cage mate all alone. I'm worried about Peter (the brother) becoming depressed because he had always been with at least one other rat. I don't really know what the signs of depression in a rat are though. Can someone tell me? I want to keep an eye out for them because I do have another elderly rat who I could try introducing him too. This rat though (Blaze) was originally kept separate because I could not for the life of me get him to be nice to other rats but now that he's older and mellowed out I'm hoping he would be willing to accept another rat. Except I rather not risk it unless I'm seeing that Peter is starting to feel lonely and depressed. 

Peter is 3ish while Blaze is 4ish.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

At their age, I'd worry about the stress of introductions. Anyway, when rats are depressed, you can definitely tell. They lay around and lose interest in everything. If they used to run to the front of the cage to greet you, they'll stop doing that. 

They usually won't eat as much also.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

It's normal for rats to become depressed after the loss of a companion. Their grieving process is similar to that of a human; they may become lethargic, restless and lose their appetite. 
With his age, it may not be a good idea to introduce another rat but it's really up to you to be the judge. If Blaze hasn't always been the friendliest with other rats, it may just be a good idea to let both the boys live out the rest of their time alone.


----------



## Owlett (Oct 21, 2016)

Things have been going relatively well with Peter since Patches' passing. I've noticed some odd quirks though that I don't know if I should attribute them to Patches passing or something else.

Sometimes I wouldn't notice when he food bowl was empty and Peter would alert me to it by chewing on the bars. Lately he's been chewing on the bars regardless if the bowl is empty or not. He will not stop unless I show him the food bowl and only then. (The food bowl has not changed location in a few months) no matter how much love and attention I give him, the moment I leave he goes back to chewing.

He's also been essentially pacing the cage. Just frequently going from top to bottom before he'd rest a bit in a hide. 

He often goes to bite me now, thinking my fingers food or something. he still pulls away after realizing I'm not edible but he's still doing it A LOT me frequently then he use to.


----------

